
What Happens When You Just Give Money to Poor People? (2013) - aaronyy
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2013/11/08/243967328/episode-494-what-happens-when-you-just-give-money-to-poor-people
======
CalChris
What happens when you just give money to rich people?

